# Western Enforcer installed on my F150



## 2017F150XLT (Aug 4, 2021)

Got it installed yesterday, looking forward to putting it to the test, I think it will end up working well, looks like a well built unit. The attachment system will take a little getting used to, I'm used to the Fisher style.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks good, corn crop looks decent also.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Why are pics blurry until you click on them.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Depends on how many beers?


----------



## 2017F150XLT (Aug 4, 2021)

Randall Ave said:


> Looks good, corn crop looks decent also.


I'm not a farmer, so I wouldn't be able to tell you what a good crop is or not ( unless it's atrociously barren ) but I do know our valley receives plenty of rain on a regular basis, which is a different story from other valleys in the area, so crops typically do well here


----------



## 2017F150XLT (Aug 4, 2021)

Western1 said:


> Depends on how many beers?


I don't drink! I'd be a miserable drunk if I did! Coffee and water for this fellow

edit: I understand the context now, never mind!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice...I've been thinking about going to a 1/2 ton truck amd a setup like this on a GM


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Can an F150 run a v plow like that and push a decent amount of snow? We have an 07 with the 5.4L. Would this setup be a good match for that truck too?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

jato said:


> Can an F150 run a v plow like that and push a decent amount of snow? We have an 07 with the 5.4L. Would this setup be a good match for that truck too?


Although the 5.4 is a turd we have an 8.5 vee on an f250 with 5.4


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

2017F150XLT said:


> Got it installed yesterday, looking forward to putting it to the test, I think it will end up working well, looks like a well built unit. The attachment system will take a little getting used to, I'm used to the Fisher style.


I asked my local dealer to quote one of these on my 2007 f150. But they said it's not possible due to axle weight limits. Bummer. They give me a straight blade quote for a 7'6" boss which is cool but not as cool as yours I think


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You couldn’t get the vplow for 1/2 ton trucks installed on your truck?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Western1 said:


> You couldn't get the vplow for 1/2 ton trucks installed on your truck?


Assuming the Western is similar to the Fisher, they are heavy by half ton standards so a large # of applications don't fall into the "recommended" weight range.

Its worth noting that the painted version of that plow is considerably lighter than the stainless so many applications that the SS isn't recommended for can still take the painted. I have no idea if the 07 f150 falls into either, I'm only mentioning it in general.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Western1 said:


> You couldn't get the vplow for 1/2 ton trucks installed on your truck?


Yeah this weingartz location said it didn't look like the front gawr was a good idea with it. My trucks front axle says 3950 I think. It's all right. For what we need a straight blade will do just as well I think. We will put a snowex or western tailgate spreader on as ballast. Plus salt bags


----------



## Jpolham1 (Dec 18, 2019)

M-ice, with regard to you wanting to plow with ah Chevy half ton… after repeatedly overheating my Silverado from plowing even with a derale transmission cooler, I got a new truck… my Titan XD handles a plow amazingly for a half ton!


----------

